# Flowing water sound.



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

It's remotely possible that it's the A/C compressor. Try this - get the car to where it's making the sound, then turn on the snowflake button and turn the HVAC fan on. If it's the compressor, the sound will stop when the A/C is actually doing work cooling the car. You can also put a large screwdriver up to your ear like a stethoscope and touch it to any of the metal A/C pipes at the compressor or condenser. 

GM is aware of a problem. My dealer had to replace my compressor twice but eventually they got it fixed.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

no no its not that sound lol. I already had that dealt with and the rumbling sound is gone. Brand new compressor in there now with no issues. The water flowing sound only lasts until the fluid starts flowing, then you can't hear it anymore. only for about 2 seconds depending on how hard you hit the gas.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I've noticed this sound for a while now and I'm pretty sure it's normal but I figured I'd double check here just in case.
> 
> After idling for a few seconds or so (with the air off) I notice a flowing water sound as you press the throttle a little. The more gas you give it the faster it seems to flow. It almost sounds like rushing water down the pipes of your house after someone flushes the toilet upstairs lol.
> 
> ...




CHUV,
Have you had your dealer listen to this sound that you are referring to? If not, I would suggest that you have your dealership look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer please send me a PM with your VIN and name. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm bumping this thread cause I'm lazy and I'm also having the same issue... Any update on what this running water noise is?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BigNorm4Life said:


> I'm bumping this thread cause I'm lazy and I'm also having the same issue... Any update on what this running water noise is?


Usually an indicator of air in the heater core.....generally a result of a cooling system incorrectly 'burped' during a refill.
More often than not it kinda just does it on its own over the miles....usually notable by a good size level drop in the surge tank.

I am assuming you have verified your surge tank is at the correct level......if the cooling system is low this sound is frequently noted.

Rob


----------



## Doglover (Nov 12, 2015)

I had that sound on the Saturn that I traded in. I sure hope my new Cruze doesn't start that. But the what my Saturn sounded like was just like u said, water flowing thru pipes mainly just til I got going. I had it checked & it was low on coolant. Adding coolant made the trickling water sound go away. But then it came back within a month or 2. I figured it was a radiator leak & traded it in. It was an 02 so it was time anyways.


----------



## Sulamanis (Jul 30, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> CHUV,
> Have you had your dealer listen to this sound that you are referring to? If not, I would suggest that you have your dealership look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer please send me a PM with your VIN and name. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Hello there from Cyprus,

I have exactly this problem with my 2010 Cruze
I spent already too much money on this car due to many mysterious sounds and effects... I am getting really nervous with the dealer because they are trying things and I am paying... At the end I am finding the solutions.

Please let me know what is the solution with this water in tube sound is... I don't want to spend another thousand euros, trying solutions.

I am really disappointed with your car. I wll never never never buy a Chevrolet again.

I hate it.


----------



## Sulamanis (Jul 30, 2016)

_I've noticed this sound for a while now and I'm pretty sure it's normal but I figured I'd double check here just in case. _

_After idling for a few seconds or so (with the air off) I notice a flowing water sound as you press the throttle a little. The more gas you give it the faster it seems to flow. It almost sounds like rushing water down the pipes of your house after someone flushes the toilet upstairs lol. _

_I'm guessing it's coming from the heater core in the centre of the dash because the sound seems to be emanating from the footwell area. _

_Like i said, i believe it's normal but I'm wondering if anyone else hears it too. Try idling for like 10 seconds with all air off and press the gas to hear it. I like to call it the toilet flushing sound lol._


Hello there from Cyprus,

I have exactly this problem with my 2010 Cruze
I spent already too much money on this car due to many mysterious sounds and effects... I am getting really nervous with the dealer because they are trying things and I am paying... At the end I am finding the solutions.

Please let me know what is the solution with this water in tube sound is... I don't want to spend another thousand euros, trying solutions.

I am really disappointed with your car. I wll never never never buy a Chevrolet again.

I hate it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sulamanis said:


> _I've noticed this sound for a while now and I'm pretty sure it's normal but I figured I'd double check here just in case. _
> 
> _After idling for a few seconds or so (with the air off) I notice a flowing water sound as you press the throttle a little. The more gas you give it the faster it seems to flow. It almost sounds like rushing water down the pipes of your house after someone flushes the toilet upstairs lol. _
> 
> ...


Hello Sulamanis,

We're very sorry to hear about this water sound concern you're experiencing with your Cruze, and we regret to hear that this has caused you to rethink our brand. We would be more than happy to look into this situation further for you on our end. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, full contact information, and the name of your involved dealership to move forward.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Sulamanis,
> 
> We're very sorry to hear about this water sound concern you're experiencing with your Cruze, and we regret to hear that this has caused you to rethink our brand. We would be more than happy to look into this situation further for you on our end. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, full contact information, and the name of your involved dealership to move forward.
> 
> ...


You do Cyprus too? I know G.M. sells to 142 Countries but Cyprus doesn't even have a website?

Chevrolet Worldwide Websites | Chevrolet


----------



## Longhornz129 (Jul 26, 2020)

CHUV said:


> I've noticed this sound for a while now and I'm pretty sure it's normal but I figured I'd double check here just in case.
> 
> After idling for a few seconds or so (with the air off) I notice a flowing water sound as you press the throttle a little. The more gas you give it the faster it seems to flow. It almost sounds like rushing water down the pipes of your house after someone flushes the toilet upstairs lol.
> 
> ...


I really hope someone finds a solution to this because I just got my 2014 chevy sonic from an auction and its making the water running noise. I dont want to pay for something i dont have to since it seems like even chevy doesn’t know what the sound is.


----------



## Longhornz129 (Jul 26, 2020)

Longhornz129 said:


> I really hope someone finds a solution to this because I just got my 2014 chevy sonic from an auction and its making the water running noise. I dont want to pay for something i dont have to since it seems like even chevy doesn’t know what the sound is.


I’m thinking about trading it in since every chevy i have owned has had mysterious noises and problems that we have to keep paying to fix.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Buys used vehicle

Vehicle not top condition and Chevy won’t warranty anything because its old.


----------



## eduardobcastro (May 8, 2021)

I have the same issue with my 2014 Cruze. Cooling system is at normal level. I'm more than one year hearing that noise. I'm not going to pay to someone to disassemble it unless something breaks.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

It's the return line from the throttle body to the surge tank. When the car cools off negative pressure forms in the return line and it siphons water and or air up the line. this air pocket will reside in the circular chamber of the surge tank right where the return line feeds into. Until you reach enought throttle that the return line rids the air pocket you will hear a water noise, sploosh!


----------



## Patrioticone78 (11 mo ago)

Thank you cruzing12 for an answer to this.


----------



## Nik85 (8 mo ago)

Cruzing12 said:


> It's the return line from the throttle body to the surge tank. When the car cools off negative pressure forms in the return line and it siphons water and or air up the line. this air pocket will reside in the circular chamber of the surge tank right where the return line feeds into. Until you reach enought throttle that the return line rids the air pocket you will hear a water noise, sploosh!


So how this issue can be get fixed


----------

